# Apple Ipad



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Before I go hunting at the Apple store!!!

For someone who just wants to check email and surf the net.
what's your opinion ?
Can I use it on a wire less printer ?
Wireless mouse and keyboard if I choose ?

I do have a reg desk top but I'm looking at the wifi part of it
as compared to a reg 13 to 15 inch lap top.

deck hand


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

The iPad can't natively print straight to a wireless printer; Apple's suggested workaround is to sync it to a laptop or desktop and print it from there. There are some apps that'll supposedly let you do this, but the printer manufacturer support is pretty meager, so your mileage may vary.

Wireless keyboards and mice can be paired with bluetooth if the given app allows it.

To be honest I'm not a big fan of the iPad. We have some users getting them at work, and they're coming right back and asking why they can't do the 100's of things that were straightforward on a laptop. Even basic stuff like outputting to an external monitor is a great big quagmire.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Apple I pod*

Well RedHelix
You have now given me something to think about.
What is your opinion of a Toshiba lap top.
I can spend about $600.00
deck hand


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

deck hand said:


> Well RedHelix
> You have now given me something to think about.
> What is your opinion of a Toshiba lap top.
> I can spend about $600.00
> deck hand


Heh, well if you want an iPad, go for an iPad! Just wanted to warn you of areas where you might be surprisingly disappointed. Overall, I concede that it's a pretty neat product, but our experiences with it in IT land has not been great.

As for Toshiba/brand recommendations:
I had a Toshiba Satellite Pro for a number of years and it was awesome, but I don't think they make the Pro versions anymore 

To be honest, almost any laptop you buy in a big box store, including Apple, is built by the same Taiwanese manufacturer (Quanta Computer) so brand reliability is a dice roll.

I usually recommend Asus (which is also Taiwanese, heh) because they include accidental damage - drop, spill, fire - in the 1 year manufacturer warranty.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...15&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have had good luck with HP and Dell. I had a HP desktop and it went for about 7 years. Got a new HP desktop, and a new dell laptop, and haven't had any issues with either. I was told and even seen it that HP and Dell are the top two, the acer toshiba's gateway are bottom end unless they are doing better with them. Maybe I just have good luck with mine that I got. My Dell laptop has a 250 gig HD, 4 gig mem and think its a 14 inch screen, I love it, will run about a good 4 hours or more if I dim the screen real low. 

I have thought about the Ipad, but if you think about it, its a glorified Ipod with a bigger screen, why not pay the same kind of money and get a decent laptop that will do what you want. Even now they are talking about putting cell capabilities on the Ipad, so why have a Iphone. Its all what you want and what you want to do with it. Ipad smaller, thinner maybe lighter than a laptop.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

dirtrider73068 said:


> I have had good luck with HP and Dell. I had a HP desktop and it went for about 7 years. Got a new HP desktop, and a new dell laptop, and haven't had any issues with either. I was told and even seen it that HP and Dell are the top two, the acer toshiba's gateway are bottom end unless they are doing better with them. Maybe I just have good luck with mine that I got. My Dell laptop has a 250 gig HD, 4 gig mem and think its a 14 inch screen, I love it, will run about a good 4 hours or more if I dim the screen real low.
> 
> I have thought about the Ipad, but if you think about it, its a glorified Ipod with a bigger screen, why not pay the same kind of money and get a decent laptop that will do what you want. Even now they are talking about putting cell capabilities on the Ipad, so why have a Iphone. Its all what you want and what you want to do with it. Ipad smaller, thinner maybe lighter than a laptop.


Only 11 air print to date all hp. Aplle sucks but ipad cool


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Huh? that don't make sense. Apple don't really suck, its just if you have a apple product you have to use apple assecories and apps unless you jailbreak there stuff.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

dirtrider73068 said:


> Huh? that don't make sense. Apple don't really suck, its just if you have a apple product you have to use apple assecories and apps unless you jailbreak there stuff.


Actually i am on an ipad. The printers that support the new 4.2 to date total 11 from hp.. I do have a kodak wifi that only will print pictures or pictuce sized docs. Hp and apple have gotten into a pissin match, wait a few months and maybe more manufactures will support 'air print'. Print all docs and picture.


----------



## dirtrider73068 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea there is a phone that will send your pics over the network adn then print them off so you can take pics when away from home and they will be printed when you get back. I think its hp printer that will do it.


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

dirtrider73068 said:


> Yea there is a phone that will send your pics over the network adn then print them off so you can take pics when away from home and they will be printed when you get back. I think its hp printer that will do it.


Actually you are righ there are a lot of remote apps.t. And as far as air print i meant to say dirctly off an i pad and not throug a hub computer. You are also right about ther eaccesories. I had a usb sd card reader that worked off my ipad, after update it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Wendimay (Dec 20, 2010)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned a netbook if all he wants to do is check email and surf?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd really hold off on an iPad. There are other tablets on their way to market running Android that will most likely have better functionality at a lower price point than the iPad.


----------



## mga123 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm on a ipad right now and I have printer set up I like it granted its double cost of android based tablet but well worth it
I also have kindle and a nook but I find I am always using the iPad 
It's also about 10 years but with my IPhone 6 it a good match
I also considering purchasing a Mac mini for desktop use and photo editing 
I really got sick of Windows based systems but today the graphic interface is quite similar 
All computers will have problems
Apple products on average are double the price of Windows based products
But you can buy used Apple products and then there in line with new windows computers 
It just my preference to use Apple products
I remember building window based system years ago then I remembered having a Umax computer a Mac clone that's cheaper
Too bad Apple wised up and cut out the licensing for Umax and other brands were Mac based systems


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

10 year old thread.


----------



## mga123 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry!


----------

